# Kurze info an jeden der eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 560ti besitzt



## NPG (29. Januar 2013)

Hi, Leute
wenn ihr bei wot mit einer GTX 560ti 80 FPS erreichen wollt dann holt euch nvidia Inspector
und übertaktet eure Graka (Shader Clock=1880 MHz;Memory Clock=2200 MHz;GPU Clock=940 MHz)
viel Spaß  beim Wot zocken mit 30-80 FPS Avg*. 60 FPS
(in 3D sind es bis zu 50 Fps Avg*. 30 Fps)

*Avg= Durchschnitt


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. Januar 2013)

Öhm... Übertakten ist aber nun nicht grade was neues, das nenne ich nun nicht grade einen heißen Tip. 
Und dazu braucht man nichtmal den Nvidia Inspector.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. Januar 2013)

Ich finde diesen Thread auch überflüssig.

Es ist klar dass man durch Übertakten mehr Leistung bzw. mehr FPS hat. Und außerdem heißt es nicht, dass jede GTX560 Ti so läuft mit der Menge an Spannung für genau den Takt.


----------



## Schmidde (29. Januar 2013)

Am meisten holt man bei WoT sowieso bei der CPU raus, die Grafikkarte langweilt sich ja schon halb zu tode während mein X6 auf einem Kern zum glühen anfängt


----------



## derP4computer (29. Januar 2013)

Ja dann macht doch mal einer World of Close.


----------



## NPG (31. Januar 2013)

tja die von Wot sollten halt mal ein Mega Update rausbringen damit man auch ohne oc oder high-end Pc's gut Wot zocken kann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn die Karten am Fließband gebacken werden gibt es keine Taktgarantien. Auch ohne Auflösung und Settings und restlicher Hardware ist die Angabe der Fps eher sinnfrei


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2013)

NPG schrieb:


> tja die von Wot sollten halt mal ein Mega Update rausbringen damit man auch ohne oc oder high-end Pc's gut Wot zocken kann


 
Kann ich


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Februar 2013)

Ich jetzt auch


----------

